# Getting rid of 2-stroke gas



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

As we prepare for our immanent move across the country within a few weeks, I have to drain all the small engines for the movers. 7 of these tanks contain mixed gas. I don't think the total would be much more than a gallon maximum. My question is can I safely just dump it in the 2003 Expedition's gas tank with a full 27 gallon tank? I would sure hate to have it screw up the SUV driving from Oregon to Arkansas.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

For the value of the gasoline I'd give it to a neighbor. I have poured 2 cycle gas into an old truck once to get to the gas station and it was fine, but not tank drained stuff with grundge.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

DO NOT DO THAT !!! Give it Away. Take it to gas station with recycling capabilities. Run the equipment until empty to give them some exorcise.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Every fall I drain the gas tanks of my ATVs and power equipment - both 2-stroke and 4-stroke - and pour the gasoline into my pick up. Never had a problem.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

If your tank is nearly full, the vehicles computer chips that regulate the air fuel mixture will never even notice the difference. Just make sure there is no water or trash in the fuel you poor in. 
You could even pour it into a full diesel tank, as many use gas in the winter to help thin the diesel a bit like diesel fuel winterizer. 
If you only have 1 gallon total you'll be fine and won't loose the three bucks worth of gas. Use it! best wishes, ray


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just run the engines until dry. Unless you want to remove the carbs and drain the gas out of those, you have to do it anyway.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be scared to do that, and I don't scare easy, LOL.
Tried that once, but not with a full tank. It wasn't exactly intentional.
Long story short, a tow and a drain of my gas tank at a friends shop, and I was back on the road again.
Didn't make it down the block.

You might get away with it on a full tank, but I wouldn't like to find out the hard way.......


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've dumped older mixed gas in my truck's tank too. Never had a problem. If it's bad enough to smell sour, I pour it into a metal pan and burn it. Personally I would never mix gasoline with diesel especially with the newer electronic diesels. You can get away with it. I just wouldn't do it. Winter blend uses a combination of #1 and #2 fuel oils, not gasoline.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd dump it in the vehicle.
Done it before.....


----------



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

Going to give away the gas in one of those new fangled gas cans along with the oldest of the three chain saws. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Pro's

15 free miles of travel


Cons

Stuck in the middle of no ware 1500 miles from home
Family cold and hungry waiting for only tow truck for 100 miles.
$275 tow bill to nearest Dealer.
$100 hotel stay waiting for dealer to open on Monday.
$700 dealer charge for tank removal, new pump or filter, broken fuel line replacement, diagnostics check to turn out CEL.
$100 for hotel stay because Dealer had to special order your specific pump.
$ 78 to refill tank.
$100 for food for two days from crappy IHOP.

I Think I would NOT Take That Chance!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

It would be a great fire starter! I would use it to start the burning process of my wet pile of brush I cleared last year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To bad you alread got rid of it. Not a thing wrong with drain and strain going into the gas tank with nearly 27 gallons of clean good gas. Oil ratio would be close to 1000 to 1 I would think.

Good way to get a really close shave is useing it to start fires and not recommended at all by those who tried it once.

 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Where do some of you folks get your ideas? This is a 30 parts gas to 1 part oil and in some instances 50 to 1 in conventional gas that is going to be further diluted when added to the fuel in the tank. Provided the mixture is fresh and free of water or trash that minute oil is insignificant. Some new vehicles consume more oil than that during a break in cycle.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I got stuck in the risk vs reward equation. Reward= $3........ there should be no risk at all if thats your reward. Used gas carries a risk when it's dumped from a working tools tank.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

No way dumping a gallon of 50:1 into 27 gallons of gas is going to cause any issues.

edit: ok, late to this party!



Tim


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I did say drain and strain so crud didn't get in the tank.

 Al


----------

